#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-11
<oix> plop
<slimTN> wa3
<crack3r> chbik slimTN /
<crack3r> ?
<oix> salut bemawi bassem crack3r fellag slim__ slimTN wissem zied !
<wissem> salut oix :)
<oix> comment ça va ?
<fellag> salut oix :)
<oix> j'ai besoin d'un coup de main, c'est important, mais c'est en offtopic !
<fellag> dis toujours ?
<slimTN> lu
<slimTN> oix:  viens #geeks-tn alors
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-12
<slimTN> Yo all
<wissem> yo slimTN
<slimTN> btw ta une xbox wissem  ?
<slimTN> maw taw plutôt
<wissem> nope, jai pas :/
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> alors Neo31 et ANIS ready ?
<ANIS> salam nizarus
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> almost
<ANIS> ahah haw Neo31 hni houwa :D.. inchallah nizarus
<Neo31> anis wa9tech ta9ra w wa9tech ma ta9rach demain ?
<ANIS> nakra de 8h30 → 13h :! :/
<Neo31> famma chwaya ta3til fel impression demain
<ANIS> oups :/
<Neo31> behi, je t'es envoyer la source gimp des logos ANIS
<Neo31> le probleme c ke sof ma 3andouch connexion
<Neo31> bach yab3atha demain a midi 7aja ki haka
<ANIS> je m'en occupe ;-)
<Neo31> donc 13h si tu pe 5oudh el source des logos w 7ott fiha la correction elli bach yab3athha houwa
<ANIS> oki 3arfi ;)
<Neo31> exportiha JPEG 100% (6Mega) w ab3ath el abdelwahed
<Neo31> bach yatba3ha
<ANIS> oki
<Neo31> ne touche surtout a rien bach ma nzidouch net3atlou
<ANIS> ;)
<Neo31> nizarus, normalement tt va bien inchalah :)
<ANIS> Neo31, 9rit mail mté3 rached?
<Neo31> just a mn
<nizarus> Neo31, tu compte sur une présence de plus de 100 personnes ?
<Neo31> je ne sais pas nizarus
<Neo31> on essaye de voir la possibilite de videoconference entre 2 amphi si ca depasse les 100 personnes
<Neo31> hhh, sinon ywaliw yo93dou fel 9a3a walla yraw7ou :p
<ANIS> loooool.. non injiboulhom kréssi Neo31
<nizarus> en fait il se peut que kangoulya et 2 amis à lui (un français et un tunisien ancien de l'isitcom) seront présents
<Neo31> hhh, je c ANIS ama juste pr expliker ke l'amphi ma yhezich akthar men 100
<Neo31> jaw ^^
<nizarus> si on aura 100 ça serra bien
<ANIS> inchallah :D
<Neo31> anis je trouve pas encore le mail de rached fait un farward stp
<ANIS> Neo31 et nizarus j'ai envoyé avant quelques secondes un mail à jawhara pour les invités à l'event et savoir commet je doit confirmer cette invitation, si je trouverai "fass3a" demain ataw inhid 3al studio mté3hom ;-)
<ANIS> Neo31 akra thread mté3 event de l'issat ;)
<Neo31> ah l9itou
<Neo31> re
<nizarus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-April/009774.html
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> good ANIS
<Neo31> got it
<ANIS> :)
<Neo31> saye g confirmer avec rached par tel
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> je les prends jeudi
<ANIS> :D
<ANIS> good
<Neo31> nizarus, l'event de l'issats wa9tech ?
<nizarus> le samedi 23
<nizarus> il y a des étudiants qui veulent ouvrir un club LL à l'issats aussi :)
<ANIS> cooool
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> m3ahom manale ?
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> nizarus, ils n'ont pas encore confirmer la date sur le wiki
<Neo31> ki est en charge ?
<nizarus> quelle date Neo31 ?
<nizarus> fi beli raka7htha la page wiki
<nizarus> pffffffffffffffffffff !!! je comprends plus rien :/
<Neo31> :s
<Neo31> famma chkoune balbazha ?
<Neo31> qui est en charge de cet event mel ISSATs?
<Neo31> Manel est deja membre, elle pe preparer la page non !?
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISSAT11.04
<nizarus> Neo31, connais pas manel, c'est un prof qui a pris contacte avec moi
<Neo31> Manel (geekette) elle est deja membre Ubuntu-TN
<nizarus> mais si tu connais des gens qui peuvent s'impliquer à l'organisation alors implique les
<Neo31> elle se connecte de temps en temps sur le chan
<Neo31> hawka ismha en chinois sur facebook
<Neo31> chinois ou japonais je c pa
<nizarus> :p
<Neo31> c bien :)
<Neo31> nizarus, chnia a5bar el foire
<Neo31> on a encore besoin de sponsors ou koi ?
<Neo31> j'ai un ami ynajam yjib materiel de sonorisation inchalah
<Neo31> https://www.facebook.com/olympe86
<nizarus> le sib sera du 28/4 au 2/5
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> mais pour la preparation et sponsors et tt
<Neo31> c koi l'etat de la preparation ?
<Neo31> avec koi on peut aider?
<nizarus> ça fait des semaines que j'ai pas repris contacte avec le SEILL :/
<nizarus> ils m'on dit qu'ils peuvent nous louer l'espace et que pour le reste on doit se débrouiller
<Neo31> on peut se debrouiller pour avoir un ampli+table de mixage + micro + 2 baffles
<Neo31> g un ami qui peut participer avc son materiel
<Neo31> on aura besoin de tables
<Neo31> ecrans ou datashow!?
<Neo31> je ne sais pas comment faire sinon
<Neo31> ping ANIS
<Neo31> je pense que globalnet veut sponsoriser des clubs
<Neo31> peut etre qu'il vont aimer sponsoriser cet event !!
<ANIS> pong Neo31
<Neo31> si on les contactes
<nizarus> Neo31, ton ami fera ça gratuitement ?
<Neo31> oui normalement :) il est deja de notre communaute indirectement ;)
<Neo31> je lui est installer Ubuntu au debut de cette annee scolaire
<Neo31> il est avec nous fel group de fb, mais mizel mouch actif 3al mailing liste et tt
<ANIS> Neo31:  le problème que globalnet on contacter abdelwahed par tel, et la standariste qu'elle l'a appelé elle n'a laissé aucune information utilie :/ :!
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> normal ANIS
<Neo31> on va pas passer par l'institut
<Neo31> c sera hors institut
<ANIS> oki
<Neo31> juste pr infos qu'ils sont interesser a sponsoriser des clubs
<Neo31> nizarus, on doit avoir une liste des besoins lors d el'event pour pouvoir trouver des sponsors
<Neo31> ines, encore Ubuntiste? 3ijbik el systeme?
<ines> bsr
<Neo31> bsr
<ines> oui tjrs
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> bien :)
<Neo31> t'es pas de sousse ou du sahel non?
<ines> non gouvernerat de nabeul
<Neo31> juste pr savoir si tu va venir aux events de l'isitcom et de l'issats :)
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> c bien :)
<ines> malheureusement je ne peut pas j'ai des amis qui vont assister nchallah
<ines> de l'isit com
<Neo31> bien :)
<Neo31> ok, inchalah fi forssa o5ra mela
<Neo31> et pk pas un event a nabeul :)
<ines> oui nchallah
<Neo31> si tu t'interesse a organiser une tel chose :)
<nizarus> Neo31, oui on doit établir la liste des besoins
<nizarus> si tu veux après la fin de la journée de l'isitcom na3mlou 9a3da et nzidou na7kiw fil mawdhou3
<Neo31> sure
<Neo31> ;)
<ANIS> aya bn Neo31 et nizarus.. Neo31 inchallah demain natib3ou l'affiche, 3tit mon mail il sofiene?
<Neo31> ANIS, l'affiche demain :)
<ANIS> Neo31:  3tit mon mail il sofiene?
<Neo31> ya3rfou
<ines> j'appartient déja a une association des étudiants dans ma ville mais je pense que j'ai besoin de votre aide pour organiser un tel évennement
<Neo31> ama haw bach nab3athlou mail tawa w n7otik en CC n9olou yab3athlik copie
<ANIS> oki bn @ tous
<ines> bn
<Neo31> t'as la derniere source XCF que g envoyer a abdelwahed ANIS non?
<ANIS> oui
<Neo31> celle ke g envoyer hier soir ANIS ?
<nizarus> ines, il suffit de demander à l'asso de nous inviter :)
<Neo31> biensur ines ;) juste 9oulilna kan t'es prete et on t'aidera
<ines> je suis encore débutante je ne sait pas si je suis prete
<ANIS> Neo31: oui
<Neo31> les membres Ubuntu-TN sont des benevoles, une prise en charge du transport et un dejeune sera un plaisir, on ne demande pas grande chose ^^
<Neo31> ok ANIS je le contacte mnt alors
<Neo31> w taw nzid nab3athlou sms
<Neo31> je ss encore debutant ines :)
<Neo31> la premiere fois t'es pas prete, 2eme fois un peu prete puis ca roule avec l'experience ;)
<Neo31> il faut juste faire le premier pas
<Neo31> pat
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> step hh
<ines> d'accord :)
<ines> bsr crackr
<Neo31> ahla bel crack3r :)
<crack3r> bonsoir a tous :)
<ines> quand je serais prête je vais envoyer ma proposition au mailing list enchallah
<Neo31> parfait
<ines> demain fama libertyday a l'insat je vais y assister enchallah
<ines> c'est la  journée annuelle du Club de logiciel libre LibertySoft
<Neo31> sa7a
<Neo31> demain je passe des exams :p
<ines> bon courage
<Neo31> thx :)
<wissem> quelqu'un a un lien pour levent de demain svp ?
<wissem> celui à linsat?
<ines> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=121817187894513&index=1
<crack3r> wissem, on go ensemble?
<ines> c en coopération avec android tn
<wissem> okki crack3r
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ya jme3a ma fammech film jdide 3D kima Tron?
<crack3r> Neo31, je te reccomande Cougar Town
<crack3r> c'une serie
<Neo31> na7ki au cinema 3D
<wissem> aucune idée Neo31
<crack3r> XD je rigole
<nizarus> Neo31, http://www.premiere.fr/film/Titeuf-le-film-3D
<wissem> mazelt projection tron 3d fel arficart cette semaine?
<Neo31> looooool
<Neo31> Titeuf c cool?
<Neo31> c pa en tunisie en tt K
<nizarus> il y a un cinéma 3d à sousse ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-13
<Neo31> je c pa nizarus, orange 3amnewel 3addew 7aja en 3D je pense mais g rater
<Neo31> hawka ken sma3t b7aja fl sahel 9olli stp :)
<nizarus> oui il y avait avatar et alice ;)
<Neo31> a33
<Neo31> domage
<Neo31> hawka ken sma3t bi 7keya o5ra 9olli stp :)
<nizarus> c'était top
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ta7mas fia nizarus !!
<Neo31> hh
<nizarus> bn @ tous
<Neo31> bn nizarus
<slimTN> lu all
<slimTN> ines,  sé toi @inesTN ??
<ines> ou ça?
<slimTN> @ ?? twitter b1 sure
<wissem> o_O
<wissem> c toi du groupe utilisateurs de libre en tunisie ines ?
<ines> non
<slimTN> dc té po @inesTN sur twitter ?
<ines> non
<ines> je suis anonyme sur twitter
<slimTN> sé mieu ;)
<slimTN> sinn anonyme ??
<crack3r> ines, t'as un compte twitter?
<ines> si mais je twitt pa bcp
<slimTN> é sé koi déjà ?
<fellag> xD
<Neo31> ahla fellag
<Neo31> :)
<fellag> salut Neo31 :)
<Neo31> sa va ?
<fellag> j'ai connu mieux xD et toi ?
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> hekka, diz ta5taf
<Neo31> ama 7amdoulah lebess
<ines> bonne nuit
<Neo31> bn ines
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-14
<spartacus> bjr
<Neo31> bsr a rous :)
<crack3r> Bonsoir Neo31, *
<Neo31> sa va crack3r ? :)
<ANIS> bonsoirine chkounou  rous yé Neo31 walla mézilt bél"ou nom?
<Neo31> rous?
<Neo31> hhh sali 3anibi
<Neo31> sa va , ama juste mizel 3andi tarf manke mte3 noume
<Neo31> mais sa va :)
<ANIS> oki
<ANIS> Neo31:  trah jarrab: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=209369859091671
<ANIS> ha99a fi bélik connexion mich tabla3 illila w peut être titkass jimla!!!???
<Neo31> Event Unavailable
<ANIS> :/ notre event :/
<Neo31> kel connexion
<Neo31> 3lech bach tabla3
<Neo31> chnia le7keya
<ANIS> TT tsalla7 fil les cable fil b7ar à partir de 00h vers 2h
<Neo31> 3ammar bach yarja3 el 5idmtou le9dima ?
<Neo31> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Neo31> sure ?
<ines> bsr
<Neo31> mahou 3andna ligne jeya mel brazil 3al afrique
<Neo31> non?
<Neo31> donc ma t9ossich completement
<Neo31> momken toth9ol
<Neo31> ahla ines
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> bsr
<ANIS> amma mich tabla3 "la ka3da, hya néksa :/ :!
<Neo31> hiia touness marbouta m3al l'europe 3al b7ar
<ANIS> ahla ines
<Neo31> w m3al gharb afrique 3al brazil
<Neo31> hhhhhhh
<Neo31> normal
<Neo31> haw bach n7ott film chwaya o5ra nkammal na9dhi 3liha
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ken ysakrou el fb wel youtube ce soir taw tarja3 mrigula
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> juste pour maintenance w yraj3ou a 2h du matin
<Neo31> :p
<ANIS> loooooooooool
<Neo31> iness
<Neo31> sa va ?
<ines> bien
<ines> et toi?
<ines> cva tt le monde?
<Neo31> ca fait koi cette commande? sudo rm_rf /
<Neo31> sa va moi
<Neo31> 9aloulou kif yebda PC fih dual core el commande heki trodou ye5dim kayenou Quad core c ca anis non?
<Neo31> hhh
<ines> aucune idée!
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> esperant ma yjich nhar w tjarabha ines
<ines> oui
<ines> j'ai dééja fait une recherche rapide
<ines> Ne jamais EVER exécutez la commande dans le titre de ce post. Pour de très bonnes raisons
<Neo31> chnouwa l9it ?
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> looooool
<Neo31> eddenia wel google lool
<Neo31> kenik curieuse barcha jarabha
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ama 3ala mas2oulitik biensure
<ines> je suis curieuse w 3andi machine njarab 3liha tt mais manich n5amem bech njarabha
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ki tal9a we7id t7ibb titchi5 3lih ab3athhelou
<ANIS> Neo31:
<Neo31> hhh ANIS tkt ktibtha un pe securisee
<crack3r> Neo31, t'es mechant :P
<Neo31> sans espance et pas avec un moins
<Neo31> hhh
<ANIS> yékhi chbik 3al rm !!!!! t7ib injarrabhélik 3al DD mté3ik :p
<ANIS> ;)
<Neo31> ken jit mechan rani ktibtha bel s7i7 w 3rat kifech nfasarha de tell sorte tlm yexecutiha ;)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> jarabha 3al centos ANIS
<Neo31> hawka ywallilna quad core
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> maghir ma njibou serveur jdide
<crack3r> lol
<ANIS> loooooooooool.. ataw inkoul il bouta rahou Neo31 9allik jarrabha 3al centos hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ines> je n'execute pas directement dima google 5adem w rm na3rafha bien sure
<Neo31> loooooooool
<Neo31> ines,
<Neo31> famma i5tirah ysamiweh man sur linux ;)
<crack3r> RTFM XD
<ANIS> hhhhhhh
<Neo31> i5tira3
<ines> chui pa sous linux tawa
<Neo31> ahahh
<Neo31> 5iyana 3odhma hedhi
<ANIS> mondassa
<ines> :P
<crack3r> ines, :O
<ANIS> min milichyét il winbugf
<ANIS> winbug**
<Neo31> qwebirc v0.90, copyright (C) 2008-2010 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/534.16 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/10.0.648.204 Safari/534.16
<ANIS> :p
<Neo31> vista ?
<ines> mdrr
<Neo31> walla seven ?
<ines> seven
<Neo31> ya jme3a haw 3andkom el systeme wel chrome wel ip
<ines> pc mezel jdid c prk mezelt maformatitech
<Neo31> elli y7ibb yattaki ma yratich c du windows
<Neo31> ;)
<crack3r> Neo31, t'es mechant :)
<ANIS> ines 7il il port haw jit :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> c du windows crack3r
<Neo31> misselich
<Neo31> attaquer windows c ameliorer la technologie
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> et encourager l'innovation
<crack3r> mdr, 7lel t9oul enti
<ines> mmmm
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> sure
<Neo31> hhh
<crack3r> Neo31, dis a ines que tu rigole :p
<ANIS> 7lél à 1000%
<Neo31> chnia e5er innovation 3ijbitkom fel seven?
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> ines, 5awefa?
<Neo31> \lool
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> tkt nfadlkou rahou
<ines> mdrr
<ANIS> Neo31:  franchement, 3ijbitni fazzit il bug illi sal7oha ba3d 17 ans
<ANIS> :p
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> i7mid rabbi ki sal7ouha ANIS ;)
<Neo31> ghirhom ytaffi edhaw w ma ysala7hech :p
 * crack3r sait pas utiliser seven
<Neo31> hhh
<ANIS> t'es pas seul crack3r
<Neo31> tu c utiliser visata crack3r ?
<Neo31> c kifkif preske
<Neo31> tda5al yedik limine, t7otha 3ala dhahrik puis  yedik lissar
<crack3r> Neo3q, non plus
<Neo31> w te9if 9odem lemreya tchouf si sa va bien
<crack3r> j'utilisais du xp
<crack3r> c tout
<Neo31> vista d cu vetement c pas un systeme d'exploitation non ?
<ANIS> oui
<ANIS> c'est ça
<Neo31> 7a9hom samewha kabbout, 3ala wazn wekil kabout :p
<ANIS> même SEVEN ça signie la merdique 7novembre
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> ca marche pas avec oracle
<Neo31> 3andou probleme avec qq jeux et autres logiciels
<ANIS> yjéha inhar hya zéda
<Neo31> katastrophe
<Neo31> yo93od XP m3allam 3al seven
<ANIS> yé cha3d il UBUNTU, rana HS :p :)
<Neo31> ken mouch na7aw el support de XP pour obliger les gents a passer a seven el seven yekil kaboute
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> HS ?
<ANIS> cha3b****
<ANIS> hors sujet
<ines> hors sujet
<Neo31> hors service
<ANIS> looooooooooool
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> hammam sousse
<Neo31> isitcom
<Neo31> zanga zanga
<crack3r> mdr
 * Neo31 lezim yoskot chwaya
<ANIS> loooool
<crack3r> oui neo chbik hayej lyoum :p
<Neo31> 3andi excet, barcha charge zeyda
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> je c pa crack3r
<ANIS> >>Ubuntu est un mot africain signifiant "Humanité".
<ANIS> >>Windows est un mot anglais signifiant "Fenêtre".
<ANIS> >>On peut donc en conclure que passer de Windows à Ubuntu, c'est ouvrir une fenêtre sur son Humanité,
<ANIS> >>et passer de Ubuntu à Windows c'est jeter son Humanité par la fenêtre.
<ANIS> :D c'est 100000% juste :)
<crack3r> cool ANIS :D
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> faylafouss ANIS
<ANIS> Neo31:  do you want coffee?
<Neo31> hhh
<ines> bonne traduction
<Neo31> t7ibni n3adi nuit blanche o5ra anis?
<ANIS> 5atini sérikha il paragraphe
<ANIS> :D
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ya jme3a
<ines> moi aussi je pik
<Neo31> comment compter juska 31 (puis je ss Neo31) avec une seule main?
<Neo31> tu pik koi ines ?
<crack3r> 01233031
<ines> lparagraphe elli séri9ha anis
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> la crack3r
<Neo31> 3andik -1
<crack3r> XD
<Neo31> crack3r, ken ma ttala3hech ntardouk mel channel des geeks
<crack3r> Neo31, en comptant fel base 4
<crack3r> :/
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> chemda5al el base 4 ?
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> tatla3 10 mouch 31
<Neo31> 1, 2, 3, 10, 11
<Neo31> c plutot 11
<crack3r> ah oui
<crack3r> XD
<ANIS> looool..
<crack3r> chui nul en ca
<ANIS> nitkallam 3arfi???
<Neo31> hhh
<ANIS> :p
<Neo31> o93od 3a9il ANIS
<Neo31> la trassilik controle
<ANIS> 7adhir SIDI
<Neo31> ines, informaticienne aussi non?
<ines> oui
<Neo31> tu pe essayer avec crack3r
<Neo31> :p
<ines> na3rafha
<ines> 9dima
<Neo31> hh
<crack3r> Neo31, I give up, het solution
<ines> mdr
<Neo31> waywan
<Neo31> ma3neha ken crack3r hors service
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> a3tih enti
<Neo31> ines
<crack3r> :/
<ines> ne7sbou en binaire
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> waywan
<ANIS> hhhhhhhh
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ti hay geekette 3lik crack3r
<Neo31> bonne reponse ines ^^
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> on peut compter de 0 a 31 avec 5 bits
<Neo31> chaque doit represente un bit
<ANIS> crack3r: out mil geeks channel w todkhol ines hhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> on a 5 doits donc 5 bits donc on pe compter a 31 avec une seule main
<ANIS> aya BRB nimchi injib 5ouya mil étude
<Neo31> ?
 * crack3r a eu 4/20 en Systemes Logiques
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> essa3a el systeme logique mte3 geeks
<Neo31> ratrappe toi mela crack3r
<crack3r> Neo31, oui, mais pas pour les nuls en maths
<crack3r> :D
<Neo31> haw 3andik chance o5ra fel controle
<Neo31> y a pas des nuls en math
<Neo31> mm si ne9iss fel base de la mathematique tsalakha fel systemes logiques 5ater ma lezmouch math
<Neo31> on pe le faire apprendre a l'ecole primaire
<Neo31> just open mind, nothing more
<crack3r> j'avais pas de calculatrice le jour de l'exam
<crack3r> w manich 7afedh jadwel edharb
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> c deja autorise la calcule ?
<crack3r> yavais bcp de conversions
<Neo31> loooool
<crack3r> et voila
<Neo31> a7fadh jadwal edharb
<Neo31> avant a l'ecole primaire ya ta7fadh jadwal edharb ya tekil edharb
<crack3r> Neo31, lol, 7ad ma klit traya7 fel primaire men 3and elmou3almin
<crack3r> amma chay
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> geek moutamarrid enti
<crack3r> mdr
<Neo31> rebel
<crack3r> ines, ech 3amla m3a android?
<ines> j'ai pas avancé :(
<ines> mchit tfarajt fi les applications elli 3amlouhom libertysoft lbéra7 w rawa7t
<ines> mdr
<crack3r> lol sa7a lik
<ines> tu m'a pas dit quand est ce que vous commencer samedi à l'isi
<crack3r> j'ai pas encore verifié avec les membres du club
<ANIS> I'm back :D
<crack3r> welcome back ANIS
<ines> oki je suis tjrs intéressée
<crack3r> oui ines, je vais envoyer un mail a la mailing liste du club
<ines> fama club normalement ce samedi?
<crack3r> je suis pas sure, car ils organisent une journée web developer day
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> waywann, android :)
<wissem> crack3r: ce samedi le web developer day? o_O
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<Neo31> :)
<wissem> hello Neo31 :)))
<crack3r> wissem, normalement
<ines> tant mieux j'aurais le temps de réviser chwaya java mdrr
<Neo31> minui-2mn
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> t9oss el connexion ANIS ? ^^
<crack3r> EDIT: web dev day c le 20 Avril
<Neo31> hhh
 * Neo31 ychokk elli ANIS walla y5arraj fel iche3at :p
<ANIS> loooooooool
<ANIS> krit l'info fil net :p
<Neo31> elli ktibha , kima t9oul kammoune (9alou ta3rafch el 3ilm, 9alou nzid fih)
<Neo31> heka 9ra 7keyet el maintenance, zeda elli hiia bach t9oss
<Neo31> mais pas necessairement famma maintenance ma3neha t9oss
<Neo31> c l'objectif d'internet, kif etti7 ligne net3adew 3ala o5ra
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-15
<Neo31> saye
<Neo31> minuit ^^
<ANIS> http://www.tunisiehautdebit.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1031:tunisie-telecom-annonce-une-possible-perturbation-de-la-connexion-pour-des-raisons-de-maintenance&catid=39:fixnmobile&Itemid=60
<ANIS> Neo31:  http://www.tunisiehautdebit.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1031:tunisie-telecom-annonce-une-possible-perturbation-de-la-connexion-pour-des-raisons-de-maintenance&catid=39:fixnmobile&Itemid=60
<Neo31> l’intermédiaire d’autres câbles sous-marins reliant la Tunisie vers l’international et notamment le câble Hannibal.
<Neo31> mahich bach t9oss
<ANIS> Par conséquent, une coupure aura lieu la nuit du 13 au 14 avril 2011 de 0 :00h à 2 :00h. :p
<Neo31> 7ata ken ta7et el connexion elkoll m3a l'europe on passe par le brazil ;)
<Neo31> ubot2 degage
<crack3r> ubot 3amel renvoie l wissem
<crack3r> XD
<ANIS> loooooooooool
<Neo31> hhh
<ANIS> éch méjbou hadha taw?? néksine des bot a7na :p :D
<crack3r> mdr, na9esna wa7ed fel #geeks-tn btw
<ANIS> hhhhhhh
<Neo31> isli3 mel channel hedha crack3r
<Neo31> hizz 3lina el kazi
<crack3r> lool
<bemawi> ça me rappel l'histoire de la hackeuse à la béche
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> a la koi ?
<Neo31> ahla bemawi :)
<ANIS> ???
<Neo31> bsr
<bemawi> bin, une "hackeuse" de 75 ans à privé l'arménie d'internet pendant 5h
<crack3r> bonsoir bemawi
<Neo31> ca fait longtemps ke t'as pas chater ici ^^
<Neo31> hhh
<bemawi> La fameuse « hackeuse » est une femme de 75 ans
<Neo31> une vrai geekette lol
<bemawi> http://www.59hardware.net/actualite/internet/la-%AB-hackeuse-a-la-beche-%BB-:-cinq-longues-heures-sans-internet-pour-l%92armenie.-2011041111126.html
<bemawi> bha, la dernière fois n'est pas si longtemps
<bemawi> j'avais parlé avec un autre "otaku" de fansub ;)
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> loooooooooooool
<Neo31> trop cool l'article :p
<Neo31> ines la hackeuse a la beche de la tunisie :p diz faztik w a3mal kifha ^^
<Neo31> kan tu aura 75 ans ^^
<ines> ya men 7yé mdrr
<Neo31> hh
<bemawi> le plus "marrant" dans l'histoire, c'est que ça montre une certaine faiblesse du reseau
<Neo31> 3o2bel el 100 sana ines
<Neo31> oui bemawi
<Neo31> normalement le reseaux internet doit avoir acces a internet a travers plueisurs points
<Neo31> mais bon, ils n'avais pas cette chance
<Neo31> noeuds
<Neo31> :p
<bemawi> bha, l'autre grosse faiblesse du reseau, c'est ça dépendance à l'energie électrique :p
<Neo31> presque tout depand de la techologie electrique
<Neo31> c la faiblaisse de la technologie moderne en general
 * Neo31 have to go
<crack3r> j'arrive a peine a ouvrir google la
<bemawi> bon, je suis en cour de test de mon dernier née de script php
<Neo31> see ya les geeks
<bemawi> un script qui s'occupe d'aller cherche les images :)
<crack3r> see you Neo31
<ines> bn8
<crack3r> anis mranvi l Neo31
<crack3r> cool
<bemawi> il mémorise la premiere récupérée, puis va aller au ur et à mesure jusqu'à la pemier (ou derniere) du site
<bemawi> ur fur
<bemawi> une fois arrivé à la fin (je sui a attendre deux jours pour tester ça) il reprendra au débu du site
<bemawi> jusqu'a retrouver la premiere qu'il a mémorisé
<bemawi> et ce, jusqu'à tout le site soit "passé"
<bemawi> ensuite, l'execution du scrit permet de voir les nouvelles images depuis la dernière visistes
<crack3r> bemawi, ca doit bouffer bcp de ressources du systeme ou le script est hebergé
<bemawi> nan
<bemawi> le script lis "la page" ligne par ligne
<bemawi> et une regle regex cherche une forme de balise précise
<bemawi> sachant que chaque nouvelle page html demandée est temporisé de x seconde
<bemawi> (pour eviter un coup de "blaklist")
<bemawi> je ne prends que du text
<bemawi> et au final, c'est toujours le serveur hebergeant les images qui m'envoit les images
<bemawi> crack3r: par contre, ouais, clair que si je lance 20 scripts identique, ça va surement ce faire ressentir ;)
<crack3r> lol oui
<crack3r> tu veux tester sur mon site?
<crack3r> :p
<bemawi> t'as des images dessus ?
<bemawi> il est "généré" automatiquement ?
<crack3r> une hebergé, et 2 sur d'autres serveurs
<bemawi> pas assez ^ ^
<crack3r> tout est en html bemawi
<bemawi> t'as rédigé le html à la main ?
<bemawi> c'est le seul cas où mon script ne fonctionnera pas :p
<crack3r> lol, commences a fixer donc
<bemawi> fixer ?
<crack3r> oui, c'un defaut
<bemawi> bof
<bemawi> le but de mon script est de ne pas aller moi même sur les sites de type blog / gestionnaire d'image
<crack3r> et pi c'est quoi la diffirence entre du html ecrit a la main et du html generé?
<bemawi> ça me permet de filtrer les pub, flash, et javascript
<bemawi> héhé
<crack3r> kolha mramma comme on dit en tunisie
<bemawi> à la main, tu ne vas pas rédiger de la même manière
<bemawi> genre, <br/> ou <br />
<bemawi> en gros, le code source n'est pas "régulier"
<bemawi> contrairement à une script qui génére le code html
<bemawi> il va te pondre les "même schéma" de ligne
<crack3r> ah, j'utilise pas des <br> dans mes codes html :p
<crack3r> et pi ta regex va chercher que les balises <img>
<bemawi> néni
<bemawi> sinon, je recup plein de truc inutile
<bemawi> sur un blogue, par exemple, chaque image va se retrouver dans le code html  '#class="EntryBody"><a (.+)</a>#'
<bemawi> donc, ma regex recup le contenu du lien
<bemawi> et l'image que le lien encadre
<bemawi> et quand je clique, je consulte le fichier en taille reel sur le serveur
<bemawi> là ou le blogue affiche 14 images par page, je bascule à 150 images :)
<bemawi> et un simple F5 me permet de poursuivre
<crack3r> cool
<crack3r> et si ya du html generé par du js
<crack3r> il va pas le detecter ;p
<bemawi> ce qui ne change rien pou moi
<bemawi> car par soucis de rapidité, il est désactiver sur tout mes navigateurs par défaut
<bemawi> en coupant le js, je surf plus vite sur le web :p
<crack3r> mdr, tu va jamais sur facebook donc
<bemawi> pas de récupération des fichier .js, pas de javascript s'ammusant à composer l'url d'un site "tier" indésirable
<bemawi> jamais mis les pieds sur fessecul
<crack3r> t'as de la chance
<crack3r> :/
<bemawi> je suis contre les reseau sociaux
<bemawi> tant que ce n'est pas moi qui les heberges, j'en veux pas
<bemawi> :p
<bemawi> ou tant que l'on me rénumère pas pour y aller
<crack3r> haha, you're stuck en web 1.0
<crack3r> :p
<bemawi> nan, je suis en web 3.0
<crack3r> lol, j'arrive pas a imaginer le net sans js et facebook
<bemawi> Oo
<bemawi> sérieux ?
<crack3r> naah je deconne
<bemawi> facebook, c'est du minitel pour moi
<crack3r> chui sur irc quoi
<bemawi> un "serveur" (ou des centres serveurs dépand d'une sociète) centralisant les données
<bemawi> en france, certains commence à se réveiller sur les méfaits du net qu'il ne gère pas :p
<bemawi> au lieux de s'en prendre à eux même, ils font pondre des lois stupide
<bemawi> il attaque gogole en justice
<bemawi> ...
<bemawi> (droit à l'oublis qu'ils nomme ça mouahahaha, mais quel "idiots" d'avoir poster un "billets" sur leur dérapage, faut pas s'etonner qu'un patron refuse aprés un con :p )
<bemawi> crack3r: sinon, tu connais php ?
<bemawi> je peux te filler le code se mon script php :)
<crack3r> bemawi, je connais les bases ^^
<bemawi> http://ero.bemawi.com/script.html
<crack3r> recuperation des donnes d'un form, connexion au bd
<bemawi> pas besoin de plus :)
<crack3r> ..
<bemawi> sauf pour les regex
<bemawi> ;)
<crack3r> internet est vraiment pourri ce soir
<crack3r> ca s'ouvre pas
<crack3r> cracker@localhost:~$ wget http://ero.bemawi.com/script.html
<crack3r> --2011-04-15 00:46:39--  http://ero.bemawi.com/script.html
<crack3r> Resolving ero.bemawi.com... 81.56.185.95
<crack3r> Connecting to ero.bemawi.com|81.56.185.95|:80... connected.
<crack3r> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<crack3r> et j'attend
<crack3r> XD
<bemawi> loule
<bemawi> je re
<crack3r> oki
<bemawi> re
<crack3r> wissem, est ce ue tu peux ouvrir cette page http://ero.bemawi.com/script.html ?
<wissem> crack3r: non, débit trop lent. yavait des infos sur des lenteurs de débit dés minuit :/
<crack3r> pareil, je crois que le serveur bloque la tunisie bemawi XD
<ines> ça marche 3andi mais aucune idée regex
<crack3r> tu va faire bcp de regex sur android ines :p
<ines> :$
<wissem> tu fais du dev android ines ?
<ines> débutante
<bemawi> andouille de crack3r
<wissem> ya crack3r qui peut t'aider alors :p
<bemawi> quoi que, j'ai p'etre bloque les microsofts
<bemawi> les regex T T
<bemawi> je m'en tappe pour des urlrewriting
<bemawi> pour les regex genre, comme dans mon script trouvé du contenu
<bemawi> mais à chaque fois, c'est galéres
<crack3r> wissem, t'as topnet?
<wissem> oui topnet
<wissem> et là je peux meme plus la version basic html view du gmail -.-
<crack3r> donc le serv bloque surement le nouvel plage d'ip commenceant par 197
<bemawi> crack3r: tu parles de mon serveur ?
<crack3r> oui bemawi, car qqs serveurs ne reconaissent pas les nouvelles ip tunisiennes
<crack3r> et les blacklistent en tant que spam
<bemawi> oO
<bemawi> http://mtb.bemawi.com/ <= tente celui là
<crack3r> ca marche
<bemawi> Oo
<crack3r> meme pas une milliseconde d'attente
<bemawi> moi, je peux pas y aller ><
<bemawi> enfin, pas en ssh
<bemawi> retente donc
<bemawi> http://ero.bemawi.com/script.html
<crack3r> nope, ca s'ouvre pas
<bemawi> au besoin, suprime script.html
<bemawi> et
<bemawi> http://ero.bemawi.com/
<bemawi> il s'ouvre pas non plus ?
<crack3r> maintenant oui
<wissem> ça s'ouvre chez moi aussi
<bemawi> Oo
<crack3r> mais g deja essaye de supprimer script.html tte a lheur
<bemawi> vous avez le même soucis que moi j'ai avec mtb
<bemawi> c'est une question de taille de fichier
<bemawi> sinon, je vois pas quoi :s
<bemawi> je re
<crack3r> je vais dormir moi
<crack3r> bonne nuit a tous
<bemawi> re
<bemawi> bizzare ce soucis de connection
<ines> bn8
<wissem> ça marche plus chez moi mnt
<bemawi> nuit
<bemawi> wissem: de quoi ? mtb ?
<bemawi> ou ero ?
<wissem> ero
<bemawi> bon, on vera demain ;)
<TuxTn> salut tlm
<TuxTn> j'aurais besoin de votre aide
<TuxTn> je viens de faire une mise à jour pour mon ubuntu 10.10
<TuxTn> et la au milieu de depaqutage j'ai eu une coupure de courant
<TuxTn> au redemarrage sa plante
<TuxTn> avec ce message
<TuxTn> Target filesystem doesn't have sbin/init
<TuxTn> allo
<TuxTn> pig bemawi  crack3r wissem zied
<TuxTn> ping*
<bemawi> TuxTn: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=164718
<TuxTn> merci bemawi
<bemawi> aprés, peut-être qu'au lieu de "réinstaller"
<bemawi> tu devrais regarder du coté de la restauration système
<TuxTn> meme prb avec le mode restauration
<bemawi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/reparer_ubuntu
<TuxTn> merci pour le lien du doc :)
<bemawi> si au final, tu ne parviens à rien :( je ne vois que la possibilité de "réinstaller"
<bemawi> si tu n'as pas "partitioné" ton disque avec / /home et swap
<bemawi> tu devras sauvegarder le /home
<TuxTn> j'ai aucun prb j'ai mon home dans un autre partition
<bemawi> ;)
<TuxTn> ce qui me derange c'est le fait de réinstaller le systeme et tout les paquets que j'avais
<TuxTn> surtout que mon débit internet est de 1024ko/s
<bemawi> clair :(
<bemawi> bha, tu a plus vite que moi
<TuxTn> 56?
<bemawi> je plafonne souvent à 800ko/s
<TuxTn> oups j'ai fais une erreur
<TuxTn> c plutot 1024kb/s
<TuxTn> :D
<TuxTn> donc 128ko/s
<bemawi> de taille l'erreur ^^
<bemawi> c'est ce que j'ai en upload :)
<TuxTn> j'ai 128kb/s en upload :D
<TuxTn> ca dépasse à peine les 10ko/s
<Guest86223> y a pas un ubunturos dispo pour aider le gar de la wifi sur le groupe facebook ?
<bemawi> je suis dispo
<bemawi> mais contre fesse bouque
<bemawi> (et je n'ai pas de wifi sur le pc avec kubuntu, mais j'ai le wifi sur mes debian)
<Guest86223> bemawi, xD
<Guest86223> loool
<bemawi> ^^ mais pourquoi un compte fessecul :s
<bemawi> ça n'aurait pas été plus simple de proposer trois appli en ligne pour se connecter à irc ?
<bemawi> une en javascript
<bemawi> une en java
<bemawi> et la dernier en cgi ?
<Guest86223> ben t'a qu'a preposé le truc o humble masters du groupe ubuntu-tn afin de l'intergré dans leurs site web
<bemawi> Guest86223: bha, il n'est pas lui même sur irc ?
<bemawi> je vais finir par rédiger une page pour inciter vos ubunteros à rester on line 24h/24
<Guest86223> bemawi, j'en sai rien moi ! ça a l'air d'un truc communisme ici xD
<Guest86223> ( btw bemawi , moi Guest86223 = c'est fellag ) c just que j'ai zappé l'identif xD
<bemawi> y'a juste besoin d'un pc allumé et connecté 24h/24
<bemawi> mouahahah :)
<bemawi> bon, schéma
<bemawi> un pc de "up"
<bemawi> au lieu de reoindre freenode, tu te connectes sur le pc qui est up
<bemawi> et miracle, tu arrives sur freenode, si des mesages tt'on été adressé tu les reçois en notice
<bemawi> ensuite tu ferme ton client irc
<bemawi> mais miracle, ton pseudo restera en ligne :)
<bemawi> y'a juste un truc que je trouves "naze" sur ce chan, c'est le méchant bot qui rapporte sur google tout ce que l'on écrit :/
<Guest86223> bemawi, un qui rapporte a google et un qui met des log dans les serveurs de ubuntu alors xD
<Guest86223> bemawi, oui je connais le truc , je pense qu'il y a meme des serveurs qui offre se genre de service non !?
<bemawi> la "daube"
<bemawi> c'est un bot qui "log" les échange sur irc
<bemawi> mais le "stupide" qui à fait le site à oublier d'interdire la lecture de log à google
<bemawi> et autre "merdeux" de robot
<bemawi> donc, au final, google te retrouves
<bemawi> imagine, ton pseudo peut etre associé à un mail :p
<bemawi> à un site
<bemawi> ...
<bemawi> google pourra associer tes échanges
<bemawi> et si google peut
<bemawi> n'importe qui "payant" peut avoir les même infos :(
<bemawi> et n'mporte qui pourra voir les infos de base en tappant ton pseudo
<Guest86223> u__u
<Guest86223> tu me déprime plus a chaque fois bemawi , je pense que je vais finir par vivre dans un local entouré de fil de cuivre comme le gar paranîaque dans le film avec Will Smith
<Guest86223> euh :hmm: ?
<Guest86223> et il est la :D
<Guest86223> salut nizarus , bemawi a une preposition a te faire xD
<Guest86223> ( btw Guest86223 c'est fellag )
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> inchallah khir :)
<Guest86223> ah voila bemawi , "Ennemi d'Etat" c'est le nom du filme :D
<nizarus> bemawi, c'est quoi ta proposition ?
<Guest86223> <bemawi> ça n'aurait pas été plus simple de proposer trois appli en ligne pour se connecter à irc ?
<Guest86223> <bemawi> une en javascript
<Guest86223> <bemawi> une en java
<Guest86223> nizarus, on integre un truc pareil au site de ubuntu-tn
<Guest86223> ça facilitera énormement la tache pour les vraiment trop "newbies"
<Guest86223> ...
<Guest86223> perso je suis tout oui xD
<bemawi> re
<bemawi> nizarus: donc, cgiirc (dans les dépots)
<Guest86223> re
<bemawi> machin en javascrpit je sais plus le nom
<bemawi> et en java c'est pjirc
<nizarus> bemawi, pour remplacer quoi ?
<bemawi> je parle pas de "remplacer"
<bemawi> mais de proposer 3 moyen de venir sur irc pour des "nouveaux"
<nizarus> il y a http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tn
<bemawi> ça, c'est javascript :)
<bemawi> je disais ça, car fellag à rapporter que quelqu'un pleurait sur fessecul
<bemawi> je me demandais pourquoi il venait pas sur irc ce "quelqu'un"
<nizarus> possible :) mais ça peut être intégré dans les pages webs comme ici http://ubuntu-fr.org/webchat
<bemawi> ^^
<bemawi> le but est d'inciter les futurs utilisateurs à utiliser irc pour communiquer ;)
<bemawi> que d'utiliser fessecul
<nizarus> le premier réflexe et de passer à feesetruc
<nizarus> pour eux irc c'est un truc démodé
<nizarus> :)
<bemawi> nizarus: démodée Oo ils connaissent surement même pas
<ANIS> salut bemawi, nizarus, slimTN & zied :)
<slimTN> lu anis
<ANIS> ça va tout le monde ?
<nizarus> et oui bemawi
<nizarus> bemawi, il n'y a pas le son et la vidéo dans le irc
<nizarus> salam ANIS
<ANIS> :)
<bemawi> 0o
<bemawi> dcc send
<bemawi> on peut échanger du son et des vidéos
<bemawi> et avec minbif, meme des webcams peuvent passer via irc
<bemawi> http://peerfuse.org/~rom1/cacacam_irssi2.ogv
<nizarus> :D
<DemoGeek> slt
<DemoGeek> tou le monde
<nizarus> salam DemoGeek
<DemoGeek> a propos  ghodwa fi 7amam sousse
<ANIS> salut DemoGeek
<DemoGeek> c koi lthéme dsl si s2elet
<DemoGeek> theme
<ANIS> what about tomorrow DemoGeek??
<ANIS> nous aurons 2 confirences & 2 ateliers inchallah
<ANIS> DemoGeek voilà :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISITCom11.04
<DemoGeek> ok
<ANIS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISITCom11.04
<ANIS> DemoGeek: tu sera parmi nous inchallah??
<DemoGeek> oui
<DemoGeek> enfin ken m3a 13 :00
<DemoGeek> 9raya u_u
<DemoGeek> c hardy by the way ( geekette )ANIS
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. ahla bik, nok3od intagazz éni chak fois m3é chkoun na7ki :p :D
<DemoGeek> enfin fema aussi even 9alli Neo fi ISSAT
<DemoGeek> ama aprés2 semaine
<DemoGeek> s
<ANIS> oui, méritich thread 3al ML??
<DemoGeek> oui rut-ha
<DemoGeek> *rit
<ANIS> oki :D
<nizarus> issat c'est après une semaine
<nizarus> mais il n'est pas encore confirmé
<DemoGeek> ah okay
<DemoGeek> dsl
<DemoGeek> ok
<nizarus> on n'a pas encore suffisamment de volontaires pour assurer la journée :(
<DemoGeek> enfin marra 7kit m3a Neo puisk ana ne9ra fel  ISSAT enfin demain ne7kiw si tu veux biensure dsl pr dérangement
<nizarus> inchallah
<DemoGeek> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-16
<nizarus> bn @ tous
<ANIS> bn nizarus à demain tout le monde
<DemoGeek> bn
<Neo31> ping ANIS
<ANIS> pong Neo31
<Neo31> mizilt ki rawa7t
<Neo31> saye materiel sonore 7adhir a 100%
<ANIS> hmd :)
<ANIS> hani intilicharji fi vidéo pour la pub ;)
<ANIS> vidéoS
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> asma3
<Neo31> eni KO
<ANIS> oui
<Neo31> 3ali5ir
<ANIS> me too :(
<Neo31> tnajam traka7 enti todo list ?
<ANIS> éch 3andna a7na: Sonore + Banner + visio conf ??
<Neo31> reservation de la salle
<Neo31> kressi
<Neo31> netoyage de la place de pause cafe
<ANIS> assma3ni
<Neo31> bsr ines :)
<ines> bsr
<Neo31> sa va ?
<ANIS> itta9is haw tiklib w famma mtar illbarra.. alors 5alli houma yitsarfoulna fi local il dékhil
<ANIS> :/
<ANIS> salut ines
<ines> slt kmd bien
<ines> hmd*
<ines> cva?
<Neo31> wine lmtar eli ta7ki 3liha ANIS ?
<Neo31> sure?
<ines> 9ribech tkamlou les préparations pour la journée à l'issat?
<Neo31> we ca roule ines :)
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> c pas nous en charge de la preparation issats ines
<Neo31> c'est l'event de l'ISITCom kan t7ibb tcharrafna demain :)
<ANIS> taw bark tallit koddém il bit famma trace mté3 mtar w bard :(
<ines> ah oui!
<ines> j'ai oublié
<ANIS> loool
<ANIS> chbi l'event mté3na innés ilkol nésinha Neo31?? :/ !
<ines> kima ta3ref neo31 je peut pas si c"etais à nabeul ou tunis je serais la 1ere
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> chnouwa iness, ken nal9ak fel issats nkawar bik rahou :p
<Neo31> ya tji lel zouz ya ma tjich
<Neo31> :p
<ANIS> loooool.. oui il a raison :p
 * Neo31 rigole, ca sera cool de te voir mm en issats ^^
<Neo31> np
<ines> sousse mmmmmmm s3ib yesser
<ines> mdr
<Neo31> ija w taw n5alsoulik transport ines :p
<Neo31> ^^
<ines> eyh jaw
<Neo31> lemtar tnakat
<Neo31> pause cafe foutue
<ANIS> ir3ad iyra3ad 3andi
<ines> bsr crack3r
<crack3r> bonsoir ines, *
<ANIS> Neo31:  pause café fil BOX :p
<ANIS> salut crack3r
<Neo31> bsr crack3r
<Neo31> looooooooooooooooooool
<Neo31> jibtha w jit ANIS
<ANIS> looooool
<ANIS> sale de réunion mté3 il moudir ;)
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> b3ida
<Neo31> l'energie mte3 el 9ahwa tdhoub fel tlou3 wel hboute
<ANIS> aya bn @ *, Neo31
<Neo31> bn
<Neo31> jib les videos
<ANIS> inchallah
<ines> bn8
<fellag> bonjour :)
<bemawi> mouahahha fellag
<bemawi> bon someille ^^
 * bemawi tchao
<fellag> lol
<fellag> bonne journée bemawi ^^
<fellag> fin de boulot hein , une journée qui prend fin pour bemawi
<fellag> et une journée qui commence pour fellag
<fellag> rahh la vie xD
<dhiaeddine> salam tout le monde
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: salam  t'es là?
<dhiaeddine> qu'est ce qui passe à l'event?
<cloover> selem
<subr00t> bsr tout le monde
<abir> bsr :)
<subr00t> ou est tous le monde?
<subr00t> :s
<abir> je sais pas :/
<subr00t> il eté une journée ubuntu à l'isitcom hammem sousse, normalement la salle est actif de plus
<subr00t> :p
<abir> oui normalement , apparament ils sont trés fatigués :p
 * toutlemonde il est là
<subr00t> :D
<abir> oui :)
<subr00t> bn8
#ubuntu-tn 2011-04-17
<zied> salem tout le monde
<zied> KanGouLya: tu es là ?
<ANIS> salam zied
<zied> ahla ANIS
<Neo31> slt zied
<zied> alors les amis quoi de neuf ?
<KanGouLya> salam @ * /-)
<zied> haaa tu es là enfin KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> désolé G pas été souvent là ces derniers temps
<zied> et bien moi aussi, donc je peux dire que je suis chanceux :p
<KanGouLya> comment tu vas ?
<zied> bien et en plus j'ai une petite surprise ;)
<KanGouLya> quel surprise ?
<zied> concernant le projet OpenTunisia
<KanGouLya> je peux te renseigner ?
<zied> je suis en train de rédiger quelques idées de projets en rapport avec le projets
<zied> j'ai presque fini d'écrire
<KanGouLya> https://twitter.com/#!/OpenTunisia
<KanGouLya> faut savoir que le site n'a pas bougé depuis les 54h
<zied> oui oui, je sais
<KanGouLya> mais on a ajouté pas mal d'outils sur les serveurs
<KanGouLya> faut que je trouve du temps pour m''en coccuper
<zied> ha bon ... j'ai rien vu (pas de lien en tout çà )
<KanGouLya> mais là : https://twitter.com/#!/kangoulya/status/59175740331130880
<zied> hou là là ...
<zied> Courage ;)
<Neo31> re
<KanGouLya> je récupère pour attaquer la semaine sur la suite : https://twitter.com/#!/OpenTunisia/status/58931463516721153
<Neo31> a prefect event hier zied
<Neo31> apart ca nothing new pr moi
<Neo31> ahla KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> encore désolé  de ne pas avoir pu être parmi vous
<zied> Neo31: haa :( j'aurai aimé être ppamis vous
<Neo31> next time zied tu fera une conference pourn ous ^^
<Neo31> y aura de futures events inchalah :)
<zied> inchallah Neo31
<Neo31> domage, mais no probleme KanGouLya :)
<zied> KanGouLya: je finalise mes idées ( 2  paragraphe à terminer)  et je publie sur le net
<zied> je compte sur toi pour au moin lire et me donner ton feedback
<KanGouLya> ok avec plaisir
<zied> c'est pas 100% du #OpenTunisia mais il y en a ;)
<zied> en fait Neo31 ANIS , et tous les autres
<KanGouLya> faut que je lance une journée de coding autour d OpenTunisia avec les contribs intéressé
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> oui zied ?
<zied> désolé, le pc était éteind. sinon   c'est la même remarque que KanGouLya ;)
<zied> bon j'y retourne
<zied> j'espère publier les idées le plustôt possible
<KanGouLya> ok on vat peut etre se faire une soirée sur https://twitter.com/#!/kangoulya/status/59656086038388736
<zied> 2 sec je vérifie
<zied> ha parfait, j'y suis déjà ;)
<slimTN> Neo31,  zied  enajem nsob ubuntu sur une partition ntfs ?
<slimTN> cc crack3r KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> slimTN C vraiment pas recommandé
<slimTN> merci KanGouLya
<subr00t> salut
<slimTN> lu subr00t
<subr00t> Neo31, les photos mte3 lbere7 7adhrou?
<slimTN> noussa
<slimTN> xD
<crack3r> mdr slimTN, e7chem
<crack3r> bonsoir ines
<ines> bonsoir
<ines> ça va?
<crack3r> ca roule, et toi?
<ines> hmd bien
<ines> neo31 c'est bien passé la journée hier à l'isit com?
<subr00t> ines, oui elle eté genial :)
<Neo31> c t parfait
<Neo31> bsr a tiy]
<ines> j'ai pa pu me connecté hier :(
<ines> sa7a likom
<Neo31> thx
<slimTN> btw comment ajouter le mirroir tunisien d'ubuntu comme serveur par default ?
<megabraker> salem chbiha kin7ib na3mil ping 3la adresse sa7bi fi sousse mayimchich il ping?
<slimTN> El ping ma3andouch moubarer
<megabraker> hihih
<megabraker> ze3ma lech ?? mich houm resorvalble?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ki ta3mal ping tarja3lik pong megabraker
<megabraker> nn bil7a9 c un gros probleemme
<Neo31> le pong peut etre desactive parfois
<megabraker> tawa hia aya poste 3endha ip
<Neo31> donc chouf m3a sa7bik
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> mais mouch dima el pong actif
<megabraker> kifech??
<megabraker> how kypingui 3lih wa7id fil reseau lan timchi
<megabraker> ama 3al wan je peux pas
<Neo31> lan w internet c pa le mm reso
<Neo31> son PC perso yraja3 ping
<Neo31> mais son routeur non
<Neo31> c pas la mm machine
<Neo31> PC et routeur tu vois?
<megabraker> ok ma3neha lazim ykoun thema port farward??
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> lezim el routeru yraja3 el pong
<Neo31> houwa desactive pe etre
<megabraker> les routeurs topnet sagem
<megabraker> ze3ma dima desactiver??
<megabraker> + me3neha manijimich na3mil bureau a distance juste bil ip router??
<megabraker> ??
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> connaissez vous des outil libre pour la gestion de la qualité logiciel??
<Fanen> ping KanGouLya
<subr00t> :D
<KanGouLya> salut Fanen
<Fanen>  connaissez vous des outil libre pour la gestion de la qualité logiciel??
<KanGouLya> genre un bug tracking ou un user stats ?
<subr00t> bn8 tt le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-09
<DelphiWorld> bon soir
<DelphiWorld> nizarus, sarhan :)
<DelphiWorld> sava ?
<DelphiWorld> good Ubuntu night
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-10
<ounis> ping Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> pong ounis
<Tux-Tn> je dois y aller
<Tux-Tn> laisse ton message si t'as besoin d'un truc
<ounis> lol el echange m3a ould med el arbi
<Tux-Tn> ba je sais pas ce qu'il veut
<ounis> ti 9alek el boite mail hacked
<ounis> ma yajamch yaccedilha
<ounis> w tspami
<Tux-Tn> wenti fhemt hedha?
<ounis> bon hetha elli fhemtou ena yomken yo9sod haja okhra
<ounis> c vrai el message ambigu
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-11
<elacheche_anis> Good morning @ *
<ounis> salem elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> salam ounis :)
<ounis> sup
<elacheche_anis> nothing special.. u!
<ounis> same
<abdo> bonjour à tous
<Tux-Tn> bonjour abdo
<abdo> Est ce que ethtoul est un outil pour le control des interfaces ethernets(paramétres:nom,@,type) +parametrage seulement?
<abdo> désolé ethtool
<abdo> What's the meaning of daemons synchronisation?
<abdo> how to integrate vrrp in linux kernel?
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> salut
<DelphiWorld> salut Tux-Tn ;)
<DelphiWorld> haha, salut wissem ;)
<wissem> hello DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> wissem: xD
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-12
<elacheche_anis> Lisez l'article: http://buildnewgames.com/taming-the-svg-beast/
<elacheche_anis> X)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-14
<AdamLmbrg> louled piratebay censored ?
<AdamLmbrg> chkoun ya3ref el command tcp pour ubuntu
<AdamLmbrg> pr avoir l access les sites censuree
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-15
<DelphiWorld> salut neo31 neo31_ Tux-Tn et tout le monde
<neo31_> ahla DelphiWorld
<neo31_> ca va ?
<neo31_> koi 2 9 ?
<DelphiWorld> neo31_: bien merci;) vous?
<neo31_> pas mal :)
<neo31_> ca roule :)
<neo31_> koi de neuf DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> rien neo31_ ;)
<neo31_> ouki
<neo31_> :)
<DelphiWorld> neo31_: ;)
<neo31_> t'as dit que tu viendra en Tunisie DelphiWorld non?
<DelphiWorld> neo31_: oui, peux être fain de mpoi inshalah
<neo31_> cool
<neo31_> y aura RMS si c'est le cas
<neo31_> :)
<Tux-Tn> neo31, fi belek RMS va participer à la manif de l'ugtt? x)
<neo31_> nop tawa barka ki sma3t
<DelphiWorld> neo31_:, Tux-Tn http://www.vobradio.org ;)
<DelphiWorld> oh j'ai oublié wissem :
<wissem> hello DelphiWorld
<wissem> ça va?
<DelphiWorld> wissem: :)
<Tux-Tn> hello davlefou
<Tux-Tn> euh
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld*
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tré bien:D
<DelphiWorld> yo, elacheche_anis !
<davlefou> lu Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, désolé je voulais pas déranger :)
<davlefou> Tux-Tn: que puis je pour toi?
<DelphiWorld> :P
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, changer de pseudo :D
<davlefou> Pourquoi?
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, la tabulation me donne ton pseudo quand je veux écrire DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> davlefou, et c'est un reflexe de tabuler et puis faire entrée
<davlefou> Hum, Ou bien l'inverse!
<abdo> quel est le role d'un serveur vrrp dans un systeme d'information à base de linux?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-09
<rooisto47> salut à tous
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-13
<guest2> salut
<guest2> 3andi ubuntu 12.04 mais la clé 3g orange huawei e367 ma 7abich ye5dem any solution ?
<guest2> hey
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-14
 * DelphiWorld ip route Tux-Tn null0
 * DelphiWorld rm -Rf Tux-Tn
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis sava?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-07
<elacheche> Hey folks! :
<SalahMessaoud> GM elacheche
<elacheche> hey SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche> Yé mara7bi trimeche :p khaled fssa3 x)
<trimeche> hhh ahla :p
<elacheche_anis> Hey folks!
<lunapersa> hi elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-09
<elacheche> Bonjoru lejenome
<elacheche> https://blog.pay4bugs.com/2014/04/08/howto-update-ubuntu-to-fix-heartbleed-ssl-bug/
<hassene> merci bcp
<elacheche> y pas de quoi hassene.. :)
<elacheche> yo SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> how are you!
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, T'as vu le OpenSSL heartbleed?? Voilà comment vérifier si ton OpenSSL est patché ou pas https://blog.pay4bugs.com/2014/04/08/howto-update-ubuntu-to-fix-heartbleed-ssl-bug/
<elacheche> Sinon il faut vérifier toute les certf ssl ::
<elacheche> :/
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> yep I seen it
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, it is a big problem :D
<SalahMessaoud> our passwords private keys might be stolen already
<elacheche> yep :/
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, C'est pas un arnaque ça http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msmea/ar_EG/cat/categoryID.67659100 ??? 400TND pour une licence WinBug??!! Ces gens sont fous x)
<SalahMessaoud> I agree
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> I have one PC with ubuntu
<SalahMessaoud> the other I am installing arch to give it a try
<elacheche> Good :) :D
<elacheche> I install my ubuntu like if you install arch linux → MiniCD or NetISO :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-10
<nizar> bsr!
<nizar> ou devrais-je plutôt dire bonjour..
<elacheche> GM :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-13
<davlefou> !ot
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-12
<hassoon> nabs.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-13
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-14
<Dro> bjr
<elacheche_anis> Bonjoru
<Dro> ahla elacheche_anis , kayfa el 7al ?
<elacheche_anis> ça passe f
<elacheche_anis> Dro:
<elacheche_anis> you?
<Dro> hmd :)
<Dro> elacheche_anis, tu peux m'aider à recuperer les données de mon ancien disque ?
<Dro> je l'ai copié avec dd rescue, j'ai mnt un fichier .img, mais je sais pas comment recuperer les données :/
<elacheche_anis> Dro: how did you mounted it?
<Dro> elacheche_anis, i just copied it, without mount :D
<Dro> ma 7abbech ya3mel mount :/
<Dro> donc je l'ai copié avec dd rescue sur mon nouveau disque
<Dro> bjr nizarus :)
<elacheche_anis> So now you have a file.img ?
<elacheche_anis> Morning nizarus
<SalahMessaoud> Bonjour !!
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> ça va elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> yep SalahMessaoud :) u?
<elacheche_anis> Dro: :)
<Dro> elacheche_anis,  ey
<elacheche_anis> execute this: file filename.img
<elacheche_anis> let's see the real type :)
<Dro> fdisk output : http://pastebin.com/wq7JvEry
<Dro> elacheche_anis, backup-sdc6.img: data
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Dro> chbik :p
<elacheche_anis> OK, check this Dro http://superuser.com/a/840854/242469
<Dro> hmmm
<Dro> $ sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt
<Dro> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Dro> --------
<Dro> $ sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt -t ext4
<Dro> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Dro>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Dro>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Dro>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Dro> http://pastebin.com/LW4ELVgJ
<elacheche_anis> Dro: Why not checking if guys on #ubuntu can help?
<elacheche_anis> I have no idea :/
<Dro> ok tawa nchouf, merci elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> a:)
<SlimTN> Plop
<anti_ohm> 'sup
<elacheche_anis> anti_ohm: o/
<anti_ohm> elacheche_anis: i thought you are a sys admin
<anti_ohm> elacheche_anis: i mean administrating some ubuntu server or somehting
<elacheche_anis> I am
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, omg you do ?
<elacheche_anis> Can you believe that SalahMessaoud ! It sounds crazy isn't it :D
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche_anis> x)
<elacheche_anis> How are you doing SalahMessaoud !
<SalahMessaoud> good thank you elacheche_anis :D
<slimtn> MarwenDo: es kh3dr0n ?
<MarwenDo> hi slimtn
<slimtn> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-15
<elacheche> Dro:
<elacheche> check your MemoServ memos :p
<Dro> bonjour elacheche
<Dro> iiiih memoserv ya 7asra :D ça existe encore? :D
<elacheche> yep
<Dro> IPTV lol
<Dro> mekch bech tal9a 7aja stable
<Dro> ken t7eb 7aja stable je te conseille a3mel abonnement (vers 20 DT/mois) y7ellek tt les chaines de monde
<Dro> 20 DT par an plutot :D
<Dro> elacheche,
<hassoon> 'sup
<socom> kolha tfalem, fama 7ad co
<hassoon> socom: kifech ?
<hassoon> socom: 'sup
<socom> hak tchouf 9adéch men wé7ed supposé connecté (maya3rfouch yesta3mlou away paramon T_T ) mais réellement fama 7ad dispo
<socom> hassoon: layk chit :D
<hassoon> socom: bon nom, peut-être ils utilisent des bouncers
<hassoon> socom: sinon, ils veulents juste laisser leurs nicknames dans le canal
<hassoon> * veulent *
<socom> ils utilsent IRC pour mauvaises raisons  -_____-
<socom> Sinon juste pour le log
<socom> FUCK YOUUUU i’m fiking Slim KHAN
<socom> khaaaaaaan :D
<hassoon> slim khan? who's that ?
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<socom> a fucking as*hole
<SalahMessaoud> lol
<socom> wa3 SalahMessaoud  :3
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo slim
<socom> esahria elila fel #geeks-tn
<socom> Ok ?
<socom> taw nlem echella
<SalahMessaoud> oki
<hassoon> geeks-tn? mta3 crack3r lemnayek ?
<hassoon> <3
<socom> hassoon: crack3r 9alek eli geeks té3ou o.O
<hassoon> ana geeks té3ou zeda
<socom> geeks-tn ta3 crack3r selon qui ?
<hassoon> oui je sais
<hassoon> enti kont ta9ra m3ah ?
<socom> hassoon: 1/ geeks-tn ta3 slimkhan w crack3r wechella lkol mouch crack3r kahaw
<socom> é nn
<hassoon> sara ha slim khan hadha we7ed menkom ?
<socom> hassoon: sé moi  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<hassoon> socom: c'est *
<hassoon> ah oui
<hassoon> c'est vrai
<SocoM> re
<hassoon> 14:19 -!- SocoM [~slimkhan@41.230.216.99] has joined
<hassoon> mnin enta ? ton nom est jolie
<hassoon> * joli
<SocoM> hahahah
<SocoM> twitter? :D
<hassoon> ton twitter ?
<SocoM> nn khan jé men twitter 7kéya twila
<hassoon> chbik te7kili 3ala twitter
<hassoon> ahah
<hassoon> khan academy
<SocoM> khan academy is shit
<SocoM> exactement el 9raya ta3 el bac fel Canal 21 ya 7asra
<hassoon> oh yeah ?
<SocoM> yep des vids a la con sur des tableau ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<hassoon> alright then
<hassoon> weekend commencé crack3r ?
<hassoon> nab.
<hassoon> SocoM: here comes your friend crack3r
<SocoM> i know sinn nizarus aime po mon troll :(
<SocoM> so hana fel #geeks-tn
<hassoon> wechnowa ta3mlou fi #geeks-tn ?
<elacheche> SocoM: No one likes your trolls
<hassoon> elacheche: 'moon.
<hassoon> elacheche: 'noon.
<hassoon> elacheche: where do you live? we light meet someday
<hassoon> * we might *
<hassoon> Metropolian Tunis?
<hassoon> Metropolitan *
<elacheche> hassoon: Sahel :)
<hassoon> elacheche: ah sousse ?
<elacheche> Yep
<hassoon> ah cool
<SocoM> elacheche: fu :P
<hassoon> SocoM: shar'up nab.
<SocoM> so kima kont ne7ki mochkolti fel GRUB t7alet thx ubuntu-tn guys <3
<SocoM> ti haw nizarus salut man :D
<crack3r> de rien SocoM
<nizarus> Ahla SocoM
<SocoM> sa fais un moment (meme na7awli SlimTN :’( )
<nizarus> Ah bon une autre personne l'a piqué ?
<SocoM> nn juste un reserved wala ché po
<SocoM> hani raja3tou (wzedtou socom w slimkhan :D )
<nizarus> oui, il fallait l'enregistrer
<elacheche> SocoM: You forgot about ubuntulog_ -_-
<hassoon> nizarus = neo = na3l ?
<nizarus> mais si ça reste inactif longtemps une autre personne peut demander de l'avoir :p
<SocoM> eyh 9ali déjà crack3r
<elacheche> nizarus: Nope.. Freenode OPs anouced that they are removing nicks that didn't connect for more than 6 months.. That was 3 months ago
<nizarus> hassoon: non, nizarus != neo != na3l
<hassoon> nizarus: meh whateva'
<hassoon> elacheche: seen the new freenode website ?
<SocoM> hassoon: té ki déjà ?
<nizarus> elacheche: de plus c'est toujours possible de demander un nick inactif :)
<elacheche> hassoon: not before this momemnt
<hassoon> SocoM: une personne je pense ?
<SocoM> elacheche: un - away sé3a wba3d e7ki ?
<SocoM> hassoon: u dnt say -_-
<hassoon> elacheche: sorry what ?
<nizarus> hassoon
<nizarus> nizarus: meh whateva' <- ça veut dire quoi ?
<elacheche> SocoM: I use the Away option, it's your client that don't know how to deal with it :)
<hassoon> nizarus: ça veut dire en anglais 'meh, whatever'
<hassoon> nizarus: tu peux pas l'interpréter ?
<hassoon> mélol
<SocoM> bizar mon client gére l « away »
<SocoM> fama chkoun bech yé5ou kick 9abli =D
<elacheche> SocoM: You were looking for a kick! you should've ask about it since the begenning
<hassoon> nizarus: for god's sake what does this elacheche mean by this
<hassoon> 15:31 <elacheche> please behave.. nizarus is not a kid
<hassoon> 15:31 <hassoon> don't tell me to behave nor to respect nizarus dude
<hassoon> 15:31 <hassoon> i know what to say and how to behave
<hassoon> lewl
<elacheche> It was clear that I was asking you to behave hassoon..
<hassoon> elacheche: don't do it again, that pisses me off
<elacheche> hassoon: "tu peux pas l'interpréter, mélol"
<hassoon> elacheche: i'm fine, you should point that to people like SocoM or whoever
<nizarus> :)
<hassoon> elacheche: oui, ça se dit bien entre les gens en irc
<SocoM> yalla jaw :D
<hassoon> nizarus: and who the heck are you after all? seems like this elacheche does respect you
<hassoon> nizarus: you're the chief of the anonymous team of Tunisia ?
<hassoon> lulz
<nizarus> je suis moi même :p c'est suffisant.
<hassoon> oui d'acc
<elacheche> hassoon: I'm just an other irc user..
<hassoon> elacheche: yes you are.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-04-16
<Dro> bjr
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-10
<Dro> bjr
<praisethemoon> good morning
<Dro> .kiss praisethemoon
<Dro> re-bjr tlm
<praisethemoon> Dro, good day bro
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<nzoueidi> Bonjour praisethemoon Dro et davlefou
<nzoueidi> davlefou: comment tu vas aller a Sousse?
<davlefou> Louage, vue que ma voiture est toujours en rétention douaniére...
<davlefou> Tu as une meilleur solution,
<davlefou> ?
<davlefou> nzoueidi, tu viens a Sousse?
<nzoueidi> Oui, si tu veux on peut y aller ensemble. Louage de Bizerte a Tunis, ensuite une Louage de Tunis a Sousse
<davlefou> Ah ok, c'est que je prévoyait de faire!
<davlefou> Je dois partir le 12 au matin pour être la bas vers 11h
<nzoueidi> D'accord, je t'envoyerai mon numero de telephone (check PM)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: o/ when you will be there?
<Dro> welcome u-la-la and u-la-la owner
<praisethemoon> yo
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-11
<praisethemoon__> Wow
<praisethemoon__> so sorry :/
<Dro> lol
<Dro> ayna antom :D
<elacheche> Working :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-12
<Dro> bjr
<praisethemoon> Good day
<nizarus> ping elacheche davlefou
<nizarus> alors le fnl ?
<Shuck> #ubuntu-tn
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-13
<elacheche> Morning folks, "nizarus | alors le fnl ?"
<elacheche> No feedback from my side nizarus.. Didn't had enough time to plan a day off to go there..
<praisethemoon> hello folks
<elacheche> And I have multiple deadlines this week and the next week..
<elacheche> I was trying to plan an hour or two off to be presnet for some confs, but still no details.. Even for the stands I'm not sure if I'll have free time, I'll try to be there for sunday for the discussion session.. But still, not sure about this..
<elacheche> Also, you can see the utn members "explosive" reactions about the event in the ML and much they can't wait to contribute to it and join us in there -_-
<elacheche> Sometimes I ask myself if anyone else than the 10/15 names I know from the 800 members in the ML reads the mails..
<elacheche> Hey dmidma welcome to utn again :)
<elacheche> Hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going?
<praisethemoon> Sorry for lagging the other day :/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Stop putting your WinBugs work machine into sleep mode..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: How is going! As you can see.. Motivation is at it's "highest level" these days..
<praisethemoon> alright x)
<praisethemoon> what happening elacheche :3
<elacheche> Nothing, just a regular dose of motivation..
<praisethemoon> x)
<praisethemoon> I need motivation pills :(
<dmidma> praisethemoon: just aim high dude =)
<praisethemoon> so high like a fly in the sky oh oh la la highhh
 * praisethemoon has no idea what he's sayin'
<praisethemoon> .kiss dmidma
<dmidma> How did you do that?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, why wont u-la-la kiss dmidma?
<praisethemoon> type /me followed by whatever you want
<praisethemoon> i recall being an active member of linux mint
 * dmidma stuck in classroom hearing about to creat table with SQL
<praisethemoon> this was 6 years ago
<dmidma> Hate my life
<praisethemoon> last time I joined they threatened to ban me :(
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: sorry my HDD died with the old codes and u-la-la revived with new source without those modifications added yet
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, how did ur HDD die?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I did a shutdown and it never started after that
<praisethemoon> RIP pavlushka's HDD 2016-2017
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: and I am heartbroken coz I did all the modifications twice just before that due to a system package manager crash
<praisethemoon> awww
<praisethemoon> well, you should have had a github repo :3
<pavlushka> and then the HDD died, So I left it unmodified this time
<praisethemoon> put the code in github maybe i'll make some edits meself.
 * praisethemoon speaks like a pirate
<praisethemoon> Let's make u-la-la a pirate!
<pavlushka> sure, was really missing a company :)
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<praisethemoon> ok push it now
<dmidma> Can I join??
<pavlushka> on it
<elacheche> No spams folks x(
<praisethemoon> dmidma, join #bushi
<praisethemoon> you too pavlushka
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: https://github.com/Pavel-Sayekat/jenni \o/
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - Pavel-Sayekat/jenni: jenni is a python IRC bot maintained and developed by Michael Yanovich. This project was created by Sean B. Palmer. ] - https://github.com
<nizarus> ping elacheche
<elacheche> pong nizarus
#ubuntu-tn 2017-04-14
<Dro> bjr
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<nizarus> bonjour davlefou
<nizarus> retour précipité à Bizerte ?
<davlefou> nizarus, Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-09
<elacheche> Morning forlks :)
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<davlefou> Bonjour!!!!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou :)
<amtn> bonjour davlefou elacheche
<elacheche> Bonjour amtn
<amtn> qqu'un a une experience avec sqlite?
<amtn> je cherche à enregistrer une date au format '%d-%m-%Y' comme par ex '10-03-2018'
<amtn> insert into mytab (mydate) values .....?
<elacheche> hold on amtn, ça doit être le même syntax pour mysql/mariadb
<elacheche> amtn: Pourquoi tu utilise pas timestamp (integer) dans ton db, puis depuis ton application, tu change le timestamps vers la format que tu veux
<amtn> bon c'est ce que j'essaye de faire,, mais il faut une fonction de conversion
<amtn> le prob chez nous c'est que le format date est diiferent de anglo
<elacheche> amtn: L'app est à base de quoi? php? python?
 * elacheche is going home
<davlefou> amtn, sqlite est relativement simple d'usage, tu dois pouvoir trouver facilement des exemples!
<davlefou> amtn, normalement, tu insert un timestamp et après tu le localiser et formate selon le pays!
<amtn> hi davlefou
<amtn> oui c'est simple, donc limité ;)
<amtn> bon, ce que je cherchais c'est l'insertion dans un format fr
<amtn> sinon voila par exemple:
<amtn> select strftime('%d-%m-%Y',strftime('%s', '2016-09-13'), 'unixepoch') as dt;
<amtn> cette requette m'affiche la date entré au format YYY-MM-JJ vers JJ-MM-YYYY
<amtn> moi je veux l'inverse: c a d entrer une date au format 'JJ-MM-YYYY'
<davlefou> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32962493/how-to-save-date-type-data-as-string-with-format-dd-mm-yyyy-in-sqlite
<amtn> merci, je vais voir immediatement
<davlefou> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17507477/comparison-dates-with-string-dd-mm-yyyy-format-in-sqlite
<davlefou> As tu configuré ta table pour la zone géogrpahique?
<davlefou> https://www.tutorialspoint.com/sqlite/sqlite_date_time.htm
<amtn> bon ma q n'est exactement la mm: je me fiche du format d'enregistrement; deja timestamp me convient tres bien
<davlefou> https://www.google.fr/search?q=sqlite+format+date+dd/mm/yyyy&safe=off&hl=fr&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1fr&lr=lang_fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiazu7b763aAhXLBcAKHfY5CIYQpwUIIA&biw=1792&bih=2047
<davlefou> Tu as pas mal de cas!
<amtn> j'ai tant cherché !!
<amtn> mais en vain...
<amtn> deja les liens que tu m'a envoyés sont pour la plupart en visités
<amtn> pourtant mon prob est tres courant
<amtn> je veux que l'utilisateur saisit sa date de naissance dans le format 'JJ-MM-YYYY' ... il sera enregistré comme un entier timestamp
<amtn> bon je te remercie pour ton aide.. je dois sortir pour le moment
<davlefou> amtn, tu le passe en timestamp et après le recréer le format de ton choix en tenant compte du fuseau horaire!
<amtn> hello davlefou :D
<amtn> malheureusement, il n'existe pas de fonction integrée permettant la conversion que je veux...
<amtn> Je dois donc prevoir une fonction de conversion au niveau applicatif
<davlefou> Sqilite est un outil minimaliste!
<amtn> oui, c'est ça... il existe quand mm 5 fonctions date time
<amtn> de toute façon, il y a toujours prob de date time.. et on évite généralement la mauvaise saisie par un type de calendrier..
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-10
<nzoueidi_> o/
<elacheche> o/ nzoueidi_ :)
<nzoueidi_> how are you elacheche
<elacheche> Good :) You?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-04-12
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2020-04-10
<amtn> سلامات على الجميع
<amtn> شادين الدار ماو؟؟
<amtn> لدي صديق يبحث عن مشروع تخرج يتعلق باحداث موقع تعليمي عن بعد.. ملفات pdf يستأنس بها
<amtn> الرجاء المساعدة.. عنوان موقع فيه تقارير تخرج
<amtn> سلامات على الجميع
<amtn> لدي صديق يبحث عن مشروع تخرج يتعلق باحداث موقع تعليمي عن بعد.. ملفات pdf يستأنس بها
<amtn> الرجاء المساعدة.. عنوان موقع فيه تقارير تخرج
